# Anybody out there have PCOS?



## Junkie (Jul 13, 2010)

I recently found out that I probably have Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome.

I don't know how long I've possibly had it....but my family doctor seems to think I've shown symptoms basically since I hit puberty (weight gain, extremely bad acne, some facial or body hair, etc). 

My cycles were pretty normal up until I was about 19. It took me around 6 months to get pregnant (which can be all timing, but kinda weird considering I was young and relatively fit). So that was probably the first indication.

After my daugther, I was ovulating again within 4 weeks of giving birth. Things went somewhat hay-wire after this. I started taking Depo-Provera and stayed on that for about a year. I went off (after having periods that sometimes lasted up to 2 weeks long - even almost a year after on the contraceptive). Normally, after atleast 8-12 months, your period lessons drastically, if not completely. Mine didn't. It was then I started breaking out like crazy - I went on Accutane during this time.

I stopped the Depo and went on Ortho Tri-cyclen 21's (not the low's). The Accutane stopped after only 3 months. The birth control pill stopped after 3-4 months.

I've been off every contraceptive. Truth be told, I'm scared to try anything else. My doctor prescribed Sprinolactone and Minocycline both for the acne and the hormones. I tested negative for any thyroid conditions and my male hormones aren't high. 

The doctor seems to think its PCOS....yet I haven't gotten any formal testing, other than a few ultrasounds (which detected cysts on both ovaries). I've missed my period several times over the course of this past year. My acne has also flared back up including pustules that are infected and hurt my face....same with some cyctic. Most of it is along my jawline, but recently, its also invaded my forehead and cheeks too.

The most recent is now - two months to be exact.

I've tried upping the physical exercise - because apparently that can make them "pop"....ew, I know. The pains I get on either side of my abdomen are intense. I break out like crazy if I forget to take my pills. I'm constantly hot, uncomfortable and generally more irritable than normal when it comes to my actual cycle days (though I don't menstruate). 

Oh and the cincher? That fullness you feel when you're on your period? I always have that the 2 weeks when I'm supposed to ovulate and again the entire week my period is due....yet nothing happens.

Brutal.

Anyone out there with similar symptoms and what they did/do to alleviate the pain or stress? 

I'd love to lose the weight.....but I've found that next to starving myself (and restricting myself to 1000-1400 calories a day) is the only thing that ever worked. But it was only for about a month before I caved and had to frikken devour EVERYTHING. 

Its damn near impossible with PCOS....it just feels 1000x more hard and uncomfortable to control yourself. 

I'd love to gain that support and will power but just need a good swift kick in the ass!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 14, 2010)

I have PCOS and I am having intermittent results with varying treatments <--- story of my life with PCOS! 

I feel you on the feeling like you do everything right or even more than what "normal" people do and yet your results are so lack luster. The hardest thing I did was go on a very strict nutritionist overseen 1000 calorie diet and even that didn't get me better results than other treatments. I say treatments because no matter what I read it all points to the only thing that can kind of reverse PCOS is losing weight because it helps regulate our insulin and hence the way our body treats our input. Have you given metformin or other glucophage type medications a shot? 

I haven't personally, but know people who have and have had great results. 

What has worked for me is a low glycemic index diet and generally just only eating anything that comes from the outside aisles of the super market- produce, nuts, meat, dairy. If I can't make it from scratch I don't eat it. 

It's been more than a year now that I have been ovulating regularly and this is huge for me. I have never been regular and would sometimes go 6+ month without one and now it's like clock work and I'm not on any medication.  I am really surprised by what diet can do.

My doctor really wants me to give regular working out a shot. This is definitely where I need a lot of encouragement. I really hate working out... even though I _know_ how much better I feel after. I've never worked out regularly for more than a few months. When I do it's something a little more chill and not as intense as I should be striving for. It's my next health goal right now.

I hate it when my ovaries hurt...I've heard that the popping of cyst naturally is pretty painful and can send you to the emergency room, if they hurt you should consider having them removed surgically. It's an outpatient procedure and seems relatively safe and an easy recovery.

It's strange how little is actually known about PCOS and that there is no sure fire way to diagnose or treat it. Bleh, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for future medicine development!


----------



## HeatherNicole (Aug 6, 2010)

And I have finally found the thread. Thanks for suggesting itkaliraksha!
Ok so I made my GYN appointment and will be seeing my Dr on Wednesday for my first check up and to ask questions in regards to whether or not I have this. I posted in another section of the forum that I have a family history of PCOS, but have also been experiencing what seems to be symptoms: facial hair, unable to lose weight, the skin issues, and pain.
After I posted on the other forum my symptoms seemed to go away, and then I had my period, it was almost 6 days when normally its only four, and then I began having pain this week. I'm scared, but somewhat relieved because at least I'll know what this is and how to manage it.
thanks girls and all the love and support to you.


----------



## KrissyJ (Aug 10, 2010)

I have PCOS. I've had it for quite a few years, but finally got my doctor to give me a firm diagnosis 4 years ago. I kept telling her I was sure I had it but she kept putting it off. She finally listened, did the "right" tests on me and agreed that I do have it.

She referred me to an endocrincologist and she put me on Metformin/Glucophage. It has made a huge difference. I have regular periods now. I'm ovulating regularly. My acne has cleared up. I've actually lost some weight. 

Since my diagnosis, I've lost about 55 lbs. It hasn't been easy though. I still have a fair amount to lose but I'm getting there.

I don't actually have the cysts on my ovaries. I do have ovulation pain each month which is how I know I'm actually ovulating.

PCOS is a frustrating and painful "disorder" to have. I feel for all my fellow females who have it.


----------



## VAQTPIE (Aug 11, 2010)

I have PCOS also.  I was diagnosed in 2005.  I have an abnormally high testosterone level and cysts on both ovaries confirmed by ultrasound.  My original problem was that I would go for several months without having a period and then I would have continuous bleeding (heavy at times) for several months.  I would constantly go back and forth.

I'm still struggling with this.  My reproductive endocrinologist started me on Metformin in 2008 and I took it for several months, but it made my stomach very upset.  I cut the dosage in half (on physician advice) and I still had stomach problems.  I was then instructed to see a nutritionist.  However, I work in healthcare, but my insurance will not pay for me to see a nutritionist unless I've been diagnosed with diabetes....that's BS!  After this, I became extremely frustrated with my doctors and I haven't been back.  I'm just dealing with it on my own---which is not what I would recommend to anyone.

I also have high blood pressure and a family history of blood clots, so birth control pills are not really an option.  I also used to take Provera to help with the heavy bleeding and as an attempt to regulate my cycle, but that didn't work either.

I start Weight Watchers (again) tomorrow.  This time I'm doing the at work program and have a co-worker that is doing it with me.  I really need to push myself and make the lifestyle change.  I've had success with the program in the past and lost about 25 lbs.  But, I didn't stick to it and those 25 lbs found me and brought some friends along with them...LOL.    I know from past experience that weight loss is the only thing that helps regulate my cycle and ovulation.  I'm not trying to get pregnant anytime soon, but I'm almost 28 and if I want to have children in the next several years...I need to start making the changes now.

Sorry for the long post.  I'm just glad that there are other women here that share this syndrome with me and that also have an addiction to makeup.


----------



## HeatherNicole (Aug 11, 2010)

I think we've got ourselves a support group going! I'm sitting here pouring through the latest post and finding encouragement for my gyno appointment tomorrow. VAQTpie I know you will do well in losing the weight. I'm on the same journey, not with weight watchers, but in wanting to get my weight managed to get better.
I got your back for any encouragement.


----------



## redecouverte (Aug 11, 2010)

I also have PCOS.I've always had it and was diagnosed 5 years ago.  I've never had a regular period and I've been on the pill for more than 10 years now...
I am lucky if I get my monthly visitor twice a year and even w/ the pill..nothing
It's frustrating but most days I don't think about it.
Weight loss is also very frustrating....but I try to stay positive


----------



## Redaddict (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi guys!  
I am a fellow PCOS girl and I just wanted to say, please do a bit of research on this yourselves (an awful lot of doctors know NOTHING about it and can give terrible, not to mention, completely wrong, advice.  For example, I was told when I was about 22 that I didn't ovulate.  I was devastated and cried for weeks... um, I now have two kids... my son was conceived on honeymoon and my daughter was...well, I don't even know how she happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so the doctor that told me I wouldn't have kids was talking out of his ass)
Anyway, often the symptoms are treated with the pill and so on, rather than looking at the cause.  The cause is insulin resistance and can be treated with diet (low GI, cutting back on carbs) or Metformin.  Simple dieting and restricting of calories will not help.
Anyway, my baby girl (yes, the miraculously conceived one!) is now crying so I better go.  I hope this information helped a bit.  I feel your pain but once you begin to understand it, it becomes less confusing and frightening.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Aug 11, 2010)

I've been diagnosed for over 4 years but have had it at least since I was 18. My periods for the most part are regular. Only a handful of times have I skipped a month. Painful periods. Acne. Bleh. My weight has been up and down...but I notice less symptoms when my weight is down. 

I found this message board extremely helpful: www.soulcysters.net/ www.soulcysters.com


----------



## xFlossy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have it too! I suspected I had it when I heard that Panacea81 had it and looked on Google as to what it was. It all seemed to "click" and I had that lightbulb moment. I didn't think about it for ages until I had a heavy Period for 6 weeks straight. I had blood tests and it was probable I had it. I was sposed to get an ultrasound but I had to move by then and I guess I just forgot about it. I was put on Metformin and it really didn't do anything for me except make me feel nauseous. I was also put on the "Estelle" pill and has evened out my hormones slightly. I get the "Man-Hairs" still but not as bad.

I never really got acne I would have the very occasional breakout but I find it really hard to lose weight.

Does anyone have the problem of putting most of their weight on their tummy? It's so frustrating going clothes shopping! I always have to get huge sizes to go around my waist and have the crotch hang between my knees!


----------



## redecouverte (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xFlossy* 

 
_Does anyone have the problem of putting most of their weight on their tummy? It's so frustrating going clothes shopping! I always have to get huge sizes to go around my waist and have the crotch hang between my knees!_

 
most of my weight gain is in the midsection/ tummy and so hard to lose
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this book helped me a lot to understand better the syndrome*Pcos: Polycystic Ovary Syndrome : The Hidden Epidemic  by  Samuel S., Ph.D. Thatcher *

there is also a useful website soulcysters.com


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 11, 2010)

I was told a couple of weeks ago that I have it. I decided to do a low carb diet 20-25 carbs a day total. I feel a lot better, just a bit sleepy. I've already started to lose weight and it's only been a week and a day. ( I also usually have a really hard time losing weight)


----------



## KrissyJ (Aug 11, 2010)

I had to fight my doctor tooth and nail b/c she wanted to put me on birth control to help ease the symptoms. My husband and I have been married for 15 years (this fall) and we are desperate to have a child. I'm not going to go on birth control. Thankfully, my endocrinologist understands and understood and put me on the Met instead. As I said in my previous post, Met has been a god-send for me. I'm on 2000 mg a day. It made me really sick when I first started taking it (even though I was eased into it) but I dealt with it. I also have IBS so I'm used to dealing with tummy and intestinal issues, lol!

VAQTPIE, I also had high testosterone levels before I started getting treatment. Facial hair is a pain in the ass! I have to spend quality time every day with my tweezers and my magnifying mirror for the damn chin whiskers that pop up like mad. I also have to wax my upper lip area 2 times a month.


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I recently found out that I probably have Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome.

I don't know how long I've possibly had it....but my family doctor seems to think I've shown symptoms basically since I hit puberty (weight gain, extremely bad acne, some facial or body hair, etc). 

My cycles were pretty normal up until I was about 19. It took me around 6 months to get pregnant (which can be all timing, but kinda weird considering I was young and relatively fit). So that was probably the first indication.

After my daugther, I was ovulating again within 4 weeks of giving birth. Things went somewhat hay-wire after this. I started taking Depo-Provera and stayed on that for about a year. I went off (after having periods that sometimes lasted up to 2 weeks long - even almost a year after on the contraceptive). Normally, after atleast 8-12 months, your period lessons drastically, if not completely. Mine didn't. It was then I started breaking out like crazy - I went on Accutane during this time.

I stopped the Depo and went on Ortho Tri-cyclen 21's (not the low's). The Accutane stopped after only 3 months. The birth control pill stopped after 3-4 months.

I've been off every contraceptive. Truth be told, I'm scared to try anything else. My doctor prescribed Sprinolactone and Minocycline both for the acne and the hormones. I tested negative for any thyroid conditions and my male hormones aren't high. 

The doctor seems to think its PCOS....yet I haven't gotten any formal testing, other than a few ultrasounds (which detected cysts on both ovaries). I've missed my period several times over the course of this past year. My acne has also flared back up including pustules that are infected and hurt my face....same with some cyctic. Most of it is along my jawline, but recently, its also invaded my forehead and cheeks too.

The most recent is now - two months to be exact.

I've tried upping the physical exercise - because apparently that can make them "pop"....ew, I know. The pains I get on either side of my abdomen are intense. I break out like crazy if I forget to take my pills. I'm constantly hot, uncomfortable and generally more irritable than normal when it comes to my actual cycle days (though I don't menstruate). 

Oh and the cincher? That fullness you feel when you're on your period? I always have that the 2 weeks when I'm supposed to ovulate and again the entire week my period is due....yet nothing happens.

Brutal.

Anyone out there with similar symptoms and what they did/do to alleviate the pain or stress? 

I'd love to lose the weight.....but I've found that next to starving myself (and restricting myself to 1000-1400 calories a day) is the only thing that ever worked. But it was only for about a month before I caved and had to frikken devour EVERYTHING. 

Its damn near impossible with PCOS....it just feels 1000x more hard and uncomfortable to control yourself. 

I'd love to gain that support and will power but just need a good swift kick in the ass!_

 


Try Low carb... I've been dieting forever and I always cave too. It's hard but it doesn't leave you starving like low fat and or low calorie does. Idk... Just saying my stomach doesn't hurt 24/7 like it did and I'm already starting to get into clothes that didn't fit me. Research it. Remember drink plenty of water and do low carb not NO carb. Hope this helps


----------



## xFlossy (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redecouverte* 

 
_most of my weight gain is in the midsection/ tummy and so hard to lose
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this book helped me a lot to understand better the syndrome*Pcos: Polycystic Ovary Syndrome : The Hidden Epidemic by Samuel S., Ph.D. Thatcher *

there is also a useful website soulcysters.com_

 
Thanks for that. I might see if my local library has it.

Does anyone else sweat more than normal? I suspect I also have Hyperthyroidism so that maybe it aswell. I am also on medication for severe depression and thats been known to hinder weightloss.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Addicted2Shadow* 

 
_I was told a couple of weeks ago that I have it. I decided to do a low carb diet 20-25 carbs a day total. I feel a lot better, just a bit sleepy. I've already started to lose weight and it's only been a week and a day. ( I also usually have a really hard time losing weight) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
2nd this.  I don't have PCOS but a lot of my menstrual and hormonal symptoms cleared up when I cut the carbs.  Plus, I lost weight!


----------



## KrissyJ (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xFlossy* 

 
_Thanks for that. I might see if my local library has it.

Does anyone else sweat more than normal? I suspect I also have Hyperthyroidism so that maybe it aswell. I am also on medication for severe depression and thats been known to hinder weightloss._

 
I do get hot extremely easily and sweat a lot. I never thought about it maybe being tied to PCOS. Interesting.

I'm also on depression meds and didn't think about the weightloss issues with that.

You've opened my eyes to a few things. Thanks!!


----------



## HeatherNicole (Aug 11, 2010)

I sweat alot too. I just got back from seeing my gyno and she's 80% sure i have it. I go back in the am to do a urine and blood test, in about a week i go back and we'll go from there. Because of im young and unmarried she suggested i do birth control for the facial hair as opposed to the cream. Any thoughts? 
I mean i wanted kids eventually, but not now.


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 11, 2010)

I went the birth control method for a while... until my insurance decided that birth control isn't medically necessary for me. Lol, still fighting that one. It worked pretty well for me... I wasn't as regular (surprisingly) as the diet changes helped me get though. I didn't see a huge difference, but I felt fine on it and I lost a little weight initially. It's probably worth a shot, I was put on Yaz.

Also, this is the lit I've found useful over the years:

http://www.amazon.com/Low-Diet-Revol...1575715&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/Patients-Guide...d_bxgy_b_img_b
http://www.amazon.com/Insulin-Resist...d_bxgy_b_img_c
http://www.amazon.com/Savvy-Womans-G...ref=pd_sim_b_4


----------



## xFlossy (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KrissyJ* 

 
_I do get hot extremely easily and sweat a lot. I never thought about it maybe being tied to PCOS. Interesting.

I'm also on depression meds and didn't think about the weightloss issues with that.

You've opened my eyes to a few things. Thanks!!_

 
Oh wow! I thought I might have been the only one. Thank god I'm not! I really feel the heat and living in Australia, the weather is really hot and humid in Summer. When it's cold I don't feel it as much as other People either. When I walk into a place I often put my sunnies on my head and by the time I've walked around a little and it's time to put my sunnies back on, the lenses are covered in condensation. I don't know if it's because I'm fat or PCOS or if I have very thick bushy frizzy curly and wavy hair, but it's rather embarassing. Hair straightening is futile as by the end of the day I have the waves up near my scalp.

Yep, as soon as I went on my first meds (effexor) my blood pressure went up and the weight started creeping on. I then quit smoking and that was it... BAM!

I'm thinking of getting a treadmill in. I might sound weird, but I'm happy doing laps of my biggish backyard. I reckon my neighborurs think I'm crazy LOL!. It's winter here at the moment and it's always raining where I live, so putting it in front of the tv or the window with my ipod seems like a good idea. I don't enjoy walking around the streets coz I get so far and think oh shit I have to walk all the way back when I've already had enough.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 12, 2010)

This is an awesome thread.


----------



## KrissyJ (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xFlossy* 

 
_*snip*

I'm thinking of getting a treadmill in. I might sound weird, but I'm happy doing laps of my biggish backyard. I reckon my neighborurs think I'm crazy LOL!. It's winter here at the moment and it's always raining where I live, so putting it in front of the tv or the window with my ipod seems like a good idea. I don't enjoy walking around the streets coz I get so far and think oh shit I have to walk all the way back when I've already had enough._

 
I'm so with you on the walking outside thing! Lol!!

We have a treadmill and I use it at least 5 times a week. I either listen to my iPod or watch tv. I love it!


----------



## xFlossy (Aug 13, 2010)

Awesome! You have just convinced me to get one! Hahaha.

This is probably TMI but I decided to go off the pill last week and everything was going fine, until today. It's like the floodgates have opened. I am literally filling up a super tampon in just less than an hour. I'm actually really scared. I want to have Children and at this rate, I don't know if I can.


----------



## HeatherNicole (Aug 13, 2010)

I know your scared, and there's nothing i can say to really comfort you, but for all the sake of the thing you'll be ok. You will have your kids! stay encouraged girl.


----------



## Junkie (Aug 13, 2010)

Whoa this thread exploded!

I'll have to check in with my GP again to see if she can refer me to a specialist. I need to be properly diagnosed and put on medication asap. 

Oh and the thing about sweating ^^ up there....YEAH! Jeez...I thought it was just from being overweight! But then I remembered that even when I weighed 50-60lbs less (give or take) I STILL used to sweat a lot! Embarassing to say the least. I work in customer service - sweating when you're 2 feet away from a customers face is the worst.


----------



## xFlossy (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherNicole* 

 
_I know your scared, and there's nothing i can say to really comfort you, but for all the sake of the thing you'll be ok. You will have your kids! stay encouraged girl._

 
Yeah I know and thanks, the last time this happened I was exhausted all the time and I couldn't get out of bed some days. As I said to my Hubby, I think I need to get back on the pill and really start watching what I'm eating and portion control!

Is wholemeal bread ok? Or is that considered too much carbs? 

I''m so glad that there are other People on this community who have this too, it''s all too easy to think your alone in all this. What's even better is that some of you share the same symptoms as me ie the sweating etc. It really made my day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was doing some research into pcos on google earlier and I read one story where a Woman literally had steam coming off her from the heat she was generating! Wow, poor thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad I'm not like that.


----------



## Junkie (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xFlossy* 

 
_I was doing some research into pcos on google earlier and I read one story where a Woman literally had steam coming off her from the heat she was generating! Wow, poor thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad I'm not like that._

 
Dude, I live in Canada and don't even need a winter coat sometimes. I was perfectly fine for 2 whole winters in a puffy vest! Last year, I wore two cardigans all winter long and leggings almost everyday - leg warmers over my calves if I needed them. I could be THAT woman! My non-Canadian friends are amazed at how I can take the cold so well (also helps that I'm Native-Canadian and grew up where it gets to -40 sometimes). I always blamed it on my ancestry and genetics when it came to sweating and not tolerating heat very well....I always figured it was purely environmental.


----------



## HeatherNicole (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xFlossy* 

 
_ 
Is wholemeal bread ok? Or is that considered too much carbs? 
_

 
You know, I have no idea on the whole diet thing, I just checked out a bunch of books from the library on insulin resistance, they didn't have anything specifically on pcos.
Any dietary tips? Basic info? I feel lost in those books.


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherNicole* 

 
_You know, I have no idea on the whole diet thing, I just checked out a bunch of books from the library on insulin resistance, they didn't have anything specifically on pcos.
Any dietary tips? Basic info? I feel lost in those books._

 


Try Calorieking.com, I look up everything before I eat it there. It's a huge help. My doctor told me to get a Diabetes for dummies book ( you can get them at walmart, B&N, or anywhere that has a good selection of books). The bread is kind of a trick in a way. The carb part is ok but your body will still break it down the same way as regular bread (so not the best idea). I haven't had any bread, sugar,or potatoes in 13 days now, remember to subtract fiber from the carbs in things , you can also subtract sugar alcohols in things too. If you have any questions on the whole low carb thing feel free to pm me.


----------



## xFlossy (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Dude, I live in Canada and don't even need a winter coat sometimes. I was perfectly fine for 2 whole winters in a puffy vest! Last year, I wore two cardigans all winter long and leggings almost everyday - leg warmers over my calves if I needed them. I could be THAT woman! My non-Canadian friends are amazed at how I can take the cold so well (also helps that I'm Native-Canadian and grew up where it gets to -40 sometimes). I always blamed it on my ancestry and genetics when it came to sweating and not tolerating heat very well....I always figured it was purely environmental._

 
I am exactly the same! I don't feel the cold at all. When it's hot though is a different story. I feel sick!


----------



## HeatherNicole (Aug 18, 2010)

diagnosis confirmed. I do have pcos. How do i feel, i feel fine now that I know of you guys and have support. They put me on metaformin and the cream for my hair. Here's to getting this thing under control.


----------



## VAQTPIE (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherNicole* 

 
_diagnosis confirmed. I do have pcos. How do i feel, i feel fine now that I know of you guys and have support. They put me on metaformin and the cream for my hair. Here's to getting this thing under control._

 
YAY!  LOL...It feels so good to know exactly what's going on with your body.


----------



## HeatherNicole (Aug 19, 2010)

i know! I'm happy, as weird as that sounds lol


----------



## laguayaca (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Ive been MIA here! I have been dealing with PCOS for about a decade I believe Ive had symptoms since I can remember I just never knew all connected! I was diagnosed 2 years ago I have started a thread about weightloss called recaliming myself here a while back. Check out my youtube I made a vid that explains what PCOS has caused in my life. Im in treatment and TTC =)


----------



## HeatherNicole (Aug 27, 2010)

will do! I am also thinking of starting a vlog on it.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 27, 2010)

I have it as well. 
I was diagnosed with ovarian cysts 4 years ago, I had pain and very heavy periods, but no other symptoms. Then, about 2 years ago I started gaining weight for no reason, breakouts all over, hair growth all over... a real nightmare. I went to my Dr and asked for the pill. She put me on it and it was great for about 7 months. My periods were less heavy, my face cleared up. However, 7 months after my period stopped.. I didn't have it for 6 months or even more, I don't really remember now but it was a long time. So my Dr started testing my hormones, testosterone was high, she sent me to the endocrinologist. She diagnosed me with PCOS, and in addition to the pill she gave me metformin. It gave me really bad stomachaches and nausea but I discovered it's better when I take it with dinner. Almost a year later, I lost about 15 lbs or so (I wasnt overweight, I was about 130-135lbs and now I'm 118 which I was before this all started). She also started me on spironolactone few months ago to help with hirsutism. I have check-ups every 3 months, they do a blood test (to make sure potassium levels are regular, because of metformin and spiro). Everything was great, my period returned etc. but when I went to my last visit, my endocrinologist was on a maternity leave so someone else saw me and she said since I lost so much (um, ok, it's not that much) weight, my PCOS is probably gone and I don't need to take metformin anymore. This really sounds dumb to me, because weight doesn't cause PCOS, it's the other way around. Or at least that's how it was in my case. So I stopped, and I'll see if I stop having my periods or start gaining weight I'll ask to go back on it. 

It really sucks, there's nothing we can do about it to get rid of it once and for all. I'm also scared I won't be able to get pregnant once I come to that point in my life.


----------



## Redaddict (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_It really sucks, there's nothing we can do about it to get rid of it once and for all. I'm also scared I won't be able to get pregnant once I come to that point in my life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^ That sad face breaks my heart.  Please please please don't waste your time worrying about the fertility issue.  I did and there was ABSOLUTELY no need!   I have two other friends with PCOS and neither of them had any difficulties getting pregnant either.


----------



## paperfishies (Aug 31, 2010)

I too have PCOS and also suffer from hypothyroidism.  I had my 2nd child in April and have since lost almost 60 pounds.

My endocrinologist put me on Metformin (glucophage) for the PCOS and it has been amazing.

It sucks and is very frustrating.  I have to work out 10 times harder and more often than a normal person and have to watch what I eat, in order to lose weight.  The weight is coming off, though.  Also, I bloat VERY easily...If I have one diet soda, I have to drink about 24 ounces of water to keep from feeling bloated and weird.

I think with PCOS you really have to be in tune with your body and know how anything and everything will affect you.  I finally know how many calories I can consume on days I work out and days I don't work out...I know I can splurge once or twice a week, only if I make it up at the gym.

I totally get the always being hot thing too!  I keep the air condition in my house on 63 at night and 65 during the day.  I can't stand to be the least bit warm, especially my feet.  When I get hot and sweaty I turn into the crankiest bitch you will ever meet, lol.  I'm also one of those people who do not wear big winter coats when it's 10 degrees outside and 10 inches of snow on the ground.


Good luck!


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry double post


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 2, 2010)

Paperfishies I totally agree with you. It is all about being in tune with our bodies. I have totally become more in tune with mine since finding out I had PCOS. I too have hypothyrodism which I just found out a few months ago which explains a lot. I have been able to lose weight but I found that my body goes in cycle I went from200 to 143 in about a year and bow am stuck at thta weight no matter what I do. I would like to be 130s ideally. Mostly for trying to get pregnant I think I would increase my chances.

I was told I was infertile and its proven to be true since my hubby and I have been TTC or trying to concieve for a while. Its ok though I have great faith it will happen when its meant to happen. I took a noncoventional route I suppose I am getting treated by a ND natural doctor so far its going great! I feel like I use to feel before PCOS took over my life. I no longer am a grinch , sluggish or depressed. I've had 3 normal cycles so far since my new treatment which started in late May and my acne is under control. This month was awesome my first period in a long time the I didn t feel like a fountain of blood that has to basically be on bed rest because of how extremely heavy my flow was. I'm happy overall. 

Its a tough battle but when the going get tough the tough get going. I know its frustrating to feel like your body , weight and acne are out of control but with a proper treatment things get better.


----------



## Brie (Sep 11, 2010)

I was originally told i had it when I was around 14, had the best doctor and seemed to have it under control until after my doctor moved away around 16. After that I started the pill for the first time i lost about 15kg really quickly but i was still getting my periods every two-three weeks. And I have been on so many different pills its not funny.
I just had a growth removed this year as well and just got my tests back that it hasn't come back which is good.
My weight still goes up and down like crazy, its definately what you eat. I had success on the CSIRO2 diet but i failed at following it over a long time. 
Besides the pain and bleeding, I am so tired all the time, I can't even desribe it to my friends in a way that they would understand. The doctor just prescribed me ponstan tablets to start taking before I i start to bleed, but its so hard to tell when i am going to get them. Other anti-imflamatory tablets havent worked before but i'll see how it goes. And being on anti-depressants for the past year, i know does hinder my weightloss but i am so overly emotional without them i really don't care lol!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 22, 2010)

Maybe I have it...my period last 3-5 days is kinda heavy and painful at the start and on occasion I'm plucking a medium-thin black hair off my neck and chest.

I just came to this forum to see if there was anything remote to what has been happening to me in the last years--I just pulled the sucker out!


----------



## HeatherNicole (Sep 24, 2010)

Anybody out there on Metformin, and experienced sleeplessness?


----------



## electrostars (Oct 9, 2010)

I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 17. I was tested for it by my ob/gyn when I discovered I was starting to grow facial hair and my periods started to get less frequent and then tying in the fact that I started to gain quite a bit of weight when I hit puberty. I used to take glucophage for it, but it gave me the worst side effects. I've been not really taking care of myself for the last few years because I don't know what I can do for my PCOS without health insurance. This thread has given me some options to try and see if it will help with my pcos. I hope some of these methods will help with getting my cycle going again because I couldn't tell you the last time I had a period and it's starting to worry me. ;( My PCOS is also causing my hair to start thinning out quite a bit..has anyone noticed a change in their hair with any of these "treatments"? I would love to have thicker bangs again. lol.

It's good to know I'm not the only one out there who has it.


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Maybe I have it...my period last 3-5 days is kinda heavy and painful at the start and on occasion I'm plucking a medium-thin black hair off my neck and chest.

I just came to this forum to see if there was anything remote to what has been happening to me in the last years--I just pulled the sucker out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I always thought that a few of those dark black hairs were normal. TMI ALERT: I get them all the time on my areolas (several at a time, actually fairly thick). I simply pluck them out! Is this not normal?

I've been kind of suspecting that something is not right with me hormonally, but do not want to worry to much because I went off the pill 8 months ago and figure my body could still be regulating. I had adverse reactions to nearly every pill I tried, so I got a copper IUD instead. I have very oily skin and acne, and pretty much always have. I am very sensitive to carbs and am considering having a doctor look into it (an ice cream can ruin my whole day, is that normal?). I am not overweight, but I do have to be much more careful with my carbs than most people (to control cravings, mood swings, energy levels). My cycles are usually 35 days or so, but I think that's in the normal range, right? I do think I had a cyst burst once when I went off the pill for a year a few years ago. Should I be concerned?

I am not sure if I ovulate. My cycles lately have been pretty wacky but it could just be from going off the pill. This last one was a real whopper. I felt sick over half of the time, my sense of smell was absurdly high, and was suddenly put off some of my favourite foods. Sometimes my sex drive was negative (made me sick to think about), sometimes it was all consuming and insatiable, which actually got really annoying. Sometimes I would barely be able to do anything all day due to extreme fatigue, other times I would be overflowing with energy and barely need to sleep. One night I was feeling euphoric, the next day I hated everyone and everything. It's been pretty scary. I also started having panic attacks again, and I'd been relatively free of them for months now. I feel like something is seriously wrong with me. 

I really want to see a doctor but I am afraid they are going to say I am being a hypochondriac. Is this normal for going off the pill? It's really affecting my life negatively.

Good luck with this ladies, this sounds tough and hormones can be a real pain!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 9, 2010)

I have PCOS. Just got diagnoses about a year ago.

For my whole life I have had a normal weight. Untill I started on a certain antidepressant which caused my appetite to increase and my weight to get out of control. My gaining weight triggered my PCOS and before I knew it my weight was 125 kilos after having been normal weight my whole life.

At the same time I got increasingly tired. I mean VERY tired. Could barely function at work less alone my sparetime. I tried to become pregnant after I got married but nothing happened. Except that when I stopped taking borth control pills, I could see that my period was way off. I tried to my doctor, but he kept saying nothing was wrong with me. At the same time I was on and off dieting using a traditional low-fat diet and I just got bigger and bigger.

Amazingly enough I did get pregnant, and after my son as born I accidently read about PCOS somewhere. I went to my doctor again, and said I suspected it, and he took some blood tests and yes, I had PCOS.

I am now seeing the best PCOS specialist in Scandinavia, and boy have my life changed! I have stopped the antidepressants that made me gain weight and I am taking metformin. I am also on a low GI diet. 

And I feel amazing! I have lost 31 kg and I am still losing weight, I never feel hungry and never get the low blood sugar cravings I used to have, my cycle i completely normal on 28 days, and I will probably get pregnant much easier the next time and most important of all, I have sooooo much energy you wouldn't believe it.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Funtabulous* 

 
_I always thought that a few of those dark black hairs were normal. TMI ALERT: I get them all the time on my areolas (several at a time, actually fairly thick). I simply pluck them out! Is this not normal?

I've been kind of suspecting that something is not right with me hormonally, but do not want to worry to much because I went off the pill 8 months ago and figure my body could still be regulating. I had adverse reactions to nearly every pill I tried, so I got a copper IUD instead. I have very oily skin and acne, and pretty much always have. I am very sensitive to carbs and am considering having a doctor look into it (an ice cream can ruin my whole day, is that normal?). I am not overweight, but I do have to be much more careful with my carbs than most people (to control cravings, mood swings, energy levels). My cycles are usually 35 days or so, but I think that's in the normal range, right? I do think I had a cyst burst once when I went off the pill for a year a few years ago. Should I be concerned?

I am not sure if I ovulate. My cycles lately have been pretty wacky but it could just be from going off the pill. This last one was a real whopper. I felt sick over half of the time, my sense of smell was absurdly high, and was suddenly put off some of my favourite foods. Sometimes my sex drive was negative (made me sick to think about), sometimes it was all consuming and insatiable, which actually got really annoying. Sometimes I would barely be able to do anything all day due to extreme fatigue, other times I would be overflowing with energy and barely need to sleep. One night I was feeling euphoric, the next day I hated everyone and everything. It's been pretty scary. I also started having panic attacks again, and I'd been relatively free of them for months now. I feel like something is seriously wrong with me. 

I really want to see a doctor but I am afraid they are going to say I am being a hypochondriac. Is this normal for going off the pill? It's really affecting my life negatively.

Good luck with this ladies, this sounds tough and hormones can be a real pain!_

 
You need to see a doctor! You sound exactly like me, when I was diagnosed with PCOS. The pills should be out of your system after a few months. After 8 months you definitely need a check up. 

About 20 percent of women with PCOS are normal weight btw.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherNicole* 

 
_Anybody out there on Metformin, and experienced sleeplessness?_

 
I am on metformin, and no I haven't seen it affect my sleep. But then again I have always have trouble sleeping also before I got on Metformin, so I really don't know for sure.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_I have it as well. 
I was diagnosed with ovarian cysts 4 years ago, I had pain and very heavy periods, but no other symptoms. Then, about 2 years ago I started gaining weight for no reason, breakouts all over, hair growth all over... a real nightmare. I went to my Dr and asked for the pill. She put me on it and it was great for about 7 months. My periods were less heavy, my face cleared up. However, 7 months after my period stopped.. I didn't have it for 6 months or even more, I don't really remember now but it was a long time. So my Dr started testing my hormones, testosterone was high, she sent me to the endocrinologist. She diagnosed me with PCOS, and in addition to the pill she gave me metformin. It gave me really bad stomachaches and nausea but I discovered it's better when I take it with dinner. Almost a year later, I lost about 15 lbs or so (I wasnt overweight, I was about 130-135lbs and now I'm 118 which I was before this all started). She also started me on spironolactone few months ago to help with hirsutism. I have check-ups every 3 months, they do a blood test (to make sure potassium levels are regular, because of metformin and spiro). Everything was great, my period returned etc. but when I went to my last visit, my endocrinologist was on a maternity leave so someone else saw me and she said since I lost so much (um, ok, it's not that much) weight, my PCOS is probably gone and I don't need to take metformin anymore. This really sounds dumb to me, because weight doesn't cause PCOS, it's the other way around. Or at least that's how it was in my case. So I stopped, and I'll see if I stop having my periods or start gaining weight I'll ask to go back on it. 

It really sucks, there's nothing we can do about it to get rid of it once and for all. I'm also scared I won't be able to get pregnant once I come to that point in my life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have PCOS and I have a son who is 2 years old. I got him when my PCOS  was at it's worst and still not treated. Now that I have lost weight and  my cycle is regular on Metformin, I think I will pregnant easily the  next time.

And yes the new doctor sounds crazy. PCOS is cronic disease, there's no way it will suddently dissapear. I would definitely get a second opinion on loosing the Metformin. I am never ever coming off it again, it helps me enourmously!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherNicole* 

 
_You know, I have no idea on the whole diet thing, I just checked out a bunch of books from the library on insulin resistance, they didn't have anything specifically on pcos.
Any dietary tips? Basic info? I feel lost in those books._

 
Think almost no carbs at all. You need to get about 1/3 of your kalories from slow carbs, 1/3 from fat and 1/3 from protein. And absolutely no wheat, rice, potatoes, no vegetables that grow under ground (except carrots which you can eat if they're raw), no sweet fruits, just the acid ones, and absolutely no sugar in any form.

What you can eat is lot's of meat, dairy products (withot sugar), cheese, nuts, all other vegetables, acid fruits, whole weat pasta, rye bread and barley bread, dark chocolate, nuts and all things that doesn't affect your blood sugar.

Try to find books and websites about Low GI dieting. The GI is a meassurement for foods effect on the blood sugar, and you should eat Low GI. There are loads of low GI books etc. out there. I only know the danish ones, and that wont help you.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 9, 2010)

And to all of you with PCOS who haven't tried metformin yet. It's the best! I has helped me loose weight, get a normal period and ovulation and given me my energy back.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Everyone with PCOS should at least try it. It's also a relatively cheep drug, because it's so old.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 9, 2010)

And sorry for all my posts all of a sudden, but this is just something I feel passionate about!


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks so much, Katjamo! I really appreciate your reply. 

I tried calling my doctor today, but of course the office isn't open on the weekends, so I'll call again on Monday. I am very interested in following a Low GI diet, it can just be very hard sometimes because my family and friends do not eat anything even remotely resembling that kind of diet. I also get a lot of flack for not wanting to drink, even though it screws me up tremendously for about a week after (insatiable hunger, fatigue, black moods, teary...). 

I'm actually amazed that I am a normal weight, because I deal with food cravings frequently. Low GI diet helps with this, but again if I go off track for even a day I am screwed up again for a week. I have been wanting to loose 5 lbs of fat all localized within the stomach region, but it's proven to be very difficult. I've never had fat in that region before. All my measurements are the same as they always were, but I have a lot more fat in that one specific area. Please tell me a Low GI diet would help reduce this.

Thank you again, your replies have been very helpful to me.


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_Think almost no carbs at all. You need to get about 1/3 of your kalories from slow carbs, 1/3 from fat and 1/3 from protein. And absolutely no wheat, rice, potatoes, no vegetables that grow under ground (except carrots which you can eat if they're raw), no sweet fruits, just the acid ones, and absolutely no sugar in any form.

What you can eat is lot's of meat, dairy products (withot sugar), cheese, nuts, all other vegetables, acid fruits, whole weat pasta, rye bread and barley bread, dark chocolate, nuts and all things that doesn't affect your blood sugar.

Try to find books and websites about Low GI dieting. The GI is a meassurement for foods effect on the blood sugar, and you should eat Low GI. There are loads of low GI books etc. out there. I only know the danish ones, and that wont help you._

 
How is pumpernickel bread? I find that makes me feel a lot better than Whole Wheat (or 12 Grain, I could eat so much of that it triggers cravings like no other). Are apples ok? They're my favourite. Thanks!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Funtabulous* 

 
_Thanks so much, Katjamo! I really appreciate your reply. 

I tried calling my doctor today, but of course the office isn't open on the weekends, so I'll call again on Monday. I am very interested in following a Low GI diet, it can just be very hard sometimes because my family and friends do not eat anything even remotely resembling that kind of diet. I also get a lot of flack for not wanting to drink, even though it screws me up tremendously for about a week after (insatiable hunger, fatigue, black moods, teary...). 

I'm actually amazed that I am a normal weight, because I deal with food cravings frequently. Low GI diet helps with this, but again if I go off track for even a day I am screwed up again for a week. I have been wanting to loose 5 lbs of fat all localized within the stomach region, but it's proven to be very difficult. I've never had fat in that region before. All my measurements are the same as they always were, but I have a lot more fat in that one specific area. Please tell me a Low GI diet would help reduce this.

Thank you again, your replies have been very helpful to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
A low GI diet (and metformin) will help you loose fat around the stomach. That's a fact. It's something about insuline levels in the limbs and around the stomach, and I can't explain it in english, sorry. 

But if you follow a Low GI diet and especially if you have PCOS it will make you loose weight around the stomach. I am shaped like an apple, and the low GI and metformin has helped with that.

Excersise is also important, it helps you regulate your insuline levels.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Funtabulous* 

 
_How is pumpernickel bread? I find that makes me feel a lot better than Whole Wheat (or 12 Grain, I could eat so much of that it triggers cravings like no other). Are apples ok? They're my favourite. Thanks!_

 
Pumpernickel is great. It's made from rye and is perfectly fine. But you need to stay away from alle other sorts of bread with wheat in it. Also whole grain bread. Apples are fine.


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks, that explains a lot!


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 9, 2010)

Another question, if you don't mind, Katjamo: Did you ever get anxiety and/or panic attacks, and has that gotten better since Metformin/Low GI diet? When I think about it, I usually get them after a high sugar food, like an ice cream. I hope that symptom will clear up more than any of the others; it can be debilitating.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind words, it makes me feel better knowing that some of you have the same issue and still didn't have fertility problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As I mentioned in my earlier post- I did stop metformin 2 months ago and did get 2 periods. So I was wrong, or maybe my periods will stop again after some time, who knows. I didn't gain weight but I am feeling hungrier than before, so that kind of scares me a little bit since I love my body right now. My tummy is so flat, like never ever before in  my life. Even when I was skinny before my tummy would stick out. I believe metformin helped with that, not just my exercise regimen. Oh yeah, spironolactone is also helping bc its a mild diuretic so it helps with bloating, my skin is so nice now and I am less hairy... So all in all, I'm ok right now and we'll see how it goes.


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KrissyJ* 

 
_I had to fight my doctor tooth and nail b/c she wanted to put me on birth control to help ease the symptoms. My husband and I have been married for 15 years (this fall) and we are desperate to have a child. I'm not going to go on birth control. Thankfully, my endocrinologist understands and understood and put me on the Met instead. As I said in my previous post, Met has been a god-send for me. I'm on 2000 mg a day. It made me really sick when I first started taking it (even though I was eased into it) but I dealt with it. I also have IBS so I'm used to dealing with tummy and intestinal issues, lol!

VAQTPIE,* I also had high testosterone levels before I started getting treatment. Facial hair is a pain in the ass! I have to spend quality time every day with my tweezers and my magnifying mirror for the damn chin whiskers* that pop up like mad. I also have to wax my upper lip area 2 times a month._

 

Glad I found this thread. I think I may have PCOS. The bold made me laugh but that's what I've been going through too! It's a pain in the ass to tweeze those stray chin hairs ha. I feel like a dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was recently told that I have high testosterone levels, I have the lab report and the numbers were off. I was also told that I'm prediabetic. I have not had my period in almost a year! It wants to come (I can see it starting then it stops right away). It's a tease each time. I know what is causing this though---I eat very unhealthy! WTF is wrong with me! Every time I am stressed out, I eat (but not good foods). I've noticed that when I eat healthy everything is back to normal, my period is regulated, hormonal balance is fine. So eating healthy is my first tackle, if no improvements in a month, I will see an endocrinologist about this. I need to lose a lot of weight and get back to my original size which was perfect. Anyway, thank you so much for sharing your stories ladies!! I felt so alone.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Funtabulous* 

 
_Another question, if you don't mind, Katjamo: Did you ever get anxiety and/or panic attacks, and has that gotten better since Metformin/Low GI diet? When I think about it, I usually get them after a high sugar food, like an ice cream. I hope that symptom will clear up more than any of the others; it can be debilitating._

 
I have suffered very badly from panic attacks. I am still on antidepressants, and I can't really tell you for sure, if the metformin and Low GI diet has helped. So much has changed in the last coupke of years for me, and my anxiety has almost dissapeared. But whether it's the metformin, the diet, my son being born, my carrierchange or my weightloss and better selvesteem or... I have no clue. I feel amazing after years of feeling misserable, and it's probably a combination of all the things, that has happened.

I am not sure about panick attacks, but there is no doubt, that there is a link between PCOS and depression. And that when the PCOS is treated proberly, the depression gets better. I have read that several places and my doctor who is THE best and a professor of the subject has also told me. He thinks I can probably be without my antidepressants, once I have lost more weight and is all better.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveMakeup4Real* 

 
_Glad I found this thread. I think I may have PCOS. The bold made me laugh but that's what I've been going through too! It's a pain in the ass to tweeze those stray chin hairs ha. I feel like a dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was recently told that I have high testosterone levels, I have the lab report and the numbers were off. I was also told that I'm prediabetic. I have not had my period in almost a year! It wants to come (I can see it starting then it stops right away). It's a tease each time. I know what is causing this though---I eat very unhealthy! WTF is wrong with me! Every time I am stressed out, I eat (but not good foods). I've noticed that when I eat healthy everything is back to normal, my period is regulated, hormonal balance is fine. So eating healthy is my first tackle, if no improvements in a month, I will see an endocrinologist about this. I need to lose a lot of weight and get back to my original size which was perfect. Anyway, thank you so much for sharing your stories ladies!! I felt so alone._

 
Sounds like that! Hope you get a good doctor and the proper help. Good luck!


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_I have suffered very badly from panic attacks. I am still on antidepressants, and I can't really tell you for sure, if the metformin and Low GI diet has helped. So much has changed in the last coupke of years for me, and my anxiety has almost dissapeared. But whether it's the metformin, the diet, my son being born, my carrierchange or my weightloss and better selvesteem or... I have no clue. I feel amazing after years of feeling misserable, and it's probably a combination of all the things, that has happened.

I am not sure about panick attacks, but there is no doubt, that there is a link between PCOS and depression. And that when the PCOS is treated proberly, the depression gets better. I have read that several places and my doctor who is THE best and a professor of the subject has also told me. He thinks I can probably be without my antidepressants, once I have lost more weight and is all better._

 
Good for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Panic attacks are dreadful.

Is it possible to have high testosterone without excess hair? Aside from the areolas, I don't really consider myself hairy. For me my skin is more affected, and have absurdly oily skin and have ever since puberty, and BC pills have failed to solve the problem. It has a very negative impact on my day to day life. I am constantly having to wipe off excess oil, or blot (every couple hours). I am self-concious in pictures because my ENTIRE face reflects light from a flash. If I were to touch my face it feels slimy all over. I am disgusted with myself most of the time. I break out along the chin and jaw frequently (almost always have a pack of whiteheads on the chin to deal with), along with the chest and back (and as unhealthy as it is, tanning is the only thing that helps those areas). The only time I've ever seen women with skin as oily as mine is if they are taking testosterone supplements! I seriously don't think it's even possible to exaggerate how oily my skin is. Surely this must be a sign of SOMETHING?

The weird thing is that anti-androgen pills like Yasmin made my skin produce even MORE oil, but I suspect that may be because it also increased my anxiety levels significantly (stress), which can cause oily skin. The estrogen also made me very depressed, and even have migraines, so I don't think I can (or want to) go on BC pills again.

And, day 37 and no period. My cycles have gotten longer and longer since I went off the pill. I've felt cramps for a few days now and yet nothing! I'm considering even taking a pregnancy test soon.

I made an appointment with my doctor on Friday, what do you think I should tell him? Any tests I should ask for? Thanks for any advice, ladies!


----------



## HeatherNicole (Oct 19, 2010)

so what do you gals do for the pain?


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 20, 2010)

@ Funtabulous

  	I had high testosterone and really i only got hair around my areolas and perhaps a very little bit on my belly.


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello Dolls!!!
  	I have awesome news! After being told this would NEVER be ….*IM PREGNANT!* Im beyond excited. Theres hope Dolls under the right treatment for your body anything is possible!


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats laguayca, that's excellent news!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 25, 2010)

Funtabulous: Ofcourse it's possible to have high testosterone and not too much hair. I am not that bothered with hair. PCOS is very individual. So glad to here you have made an appointment You just need the basic PCO test. It's a blood test, where they meassure your hormones and more. It takes quite a while to get the answers though. It's a test that take quite some time, I am not sure why? Good luck!

  	Laguayaca: That's SO amazing. Congratulations, I am so happy for you. Wow! Did you get any help to get pregnant or did it just happen the oldfashiond way? I also managed to get pregnant without medical help. I didn't even know I had PCOS at that time although I suspected it.


----------



## HeatherNicole (Oct 25, 2010)

laguayaca said:


> Hello Dolls!!!
> I have awesome news! After being told this would NEVER be ….*IM PREGNANT!* Im beyond excited. Theres hope Dolls under the right treatment for your body anything is possible!


  	AWWW COngrats!!!! I'm so very excited for you!


----------



## EmpressD (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi
  	I also have PCOS discovered this in March. One of the reasons I discovered for the weight gain with women who have PCOS is insulin resistance. Speak to your doctor bout what can be done in that area or better yet speak with a nutiritonist on ways to deal with it.  The docs will want to put you on med, I however I am not an adovcate of taking a bunch of med when I can find other ways to deal with the issue.  Here is the link to my blog where I share my story, issues and other helpful infor regarding PCOS please stop by share your story. http://www.empresseswithpcos.blogspot.com


----------



## HeatherNicole (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know much about this illness. Even in diagnosis they didn't give me much information concerning it, they simply said we can't do much, so here's some metformin to deal with the weight gain and vaniqa for the hair, called it a day.

	So here I am 23 diagnosed with PCOS and I don't know what do to.
	I'm contemplating going off of metformin, as it seems to do nothing for me, but what else is there? I've heard the whole raw food diet things and etc, but its not just weight I want to tackle.
	Any advice.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 10, 2010)

HeatherNicole said:


> Any advice.


	Raw food is of absolutey no use. You need to be eating low glycemic, doesn't matter if it's raw or cooked.

  	The low GI diet helps with the weight but most important of all it helps with dealing with all the other symptoms of PCOS. I suffer badly from fatique and the right diet combined with metformin makes wonders for that. The correct diet will balance your hormones and insuline levels and help you with all the symptoms of PCOS, not only the weight. The weight thing is for me a minor side of eating correct. When I eat low glycemic, I get much much much more energy, my sexual dysfunctions dissapear, my period get normal, my skin clears up etc. etc. Weight is really the smallest part of the picture.


----------



## HeatherNicole (Nov 10, 2010)

See thats my whole point, but again the only thing my dr presented to me was we can only treat that which annoys you. If its the weight then metformin, and the hair.
  	The weight bothers me 1 because its not my body and 2 I dont' want to end up with diabites. but its other things im dealing with - with this stupid thing. Maybe I'm just having a moment.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 10, 2010)

HeatherNicole said:


> See thats my whole point, but again the only thing my dr presented to me was we can only treat that which annoys you. If its the weight then metformin, and the hair.
> The weight bothers me 1 because its not my body and 2 I dont' want to end up with diabites. but its other things im dealing with - with this stupid thing. Maybe I'm just having a moment.


 
  	Trust me, with the right diet and metformin, you can get much better with all your symptoms.


----------



## laguayaca (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you everyone! Were so excited! 

I am under care of a natural doctor who helped me to get pregnant but not only that she had helped me to keep PcOS symptoms under control. I feel like myself...i have control of my body and emotions. So far the pregnancy has gone so good. I'll be four months this friday my baby bump is just emerging.


----------



## Funtabulous (Jan 13, 2011)

So I am finally seeing an endocrinologist and she wants to test my hormone levels. I have a blood test ordered but I am not sure when to take it. She said something about a week or two before my period, but I don't remember which one. I told her acne and oily skin was my biggest concern. She did throw out the term PCOS because of that combined with my 35+ day cycles. She suggested spironolactone but it sounds so similar to Yasmin which did not help me and had unpleasant side effects like dizziness and low blood pressure.

  	I of course have tried calling her but she has not been in; I left a message but she hasn't got back to me. I will go with her advice first and foremost but I wouldn't mind hearing from you ladies!

  	All of those on Metformin, how does that effect testosterone? Will that lower it at all? I have had fasting glucose tests and they were ok, are there more in depth tests or am I fine in that regard? Will metformin only help with blood sugar issues?

  	The acne and oil is just getting worse and worse. I am starting to break out all over my back despite my benzoyl peroxide and tanning. I am also getting deep painful pimples (cysts?) on my chin and cheeks. I am hoping that is just from the Retin-A I am using bringing them out, not a new trend. As soon as my period hits my skin goes mad and about 2 weeks in I am breaking out all over my chin and jaw. I am most clear during the week before my period (now) but even then I have 2 deep pimples on my face (cheek, chin/jaw). Last time when I ovulated (I think) I had about 7 pimples all around my mouth/chin. It's getting worse. I am starting to get very nervous.

  	Are birth control pills the only answer? Yasmin and Alesse both failed to help.

  	Thanks to anyone who actually reads all of this.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 14, 2011)

Funtaboulous: The faste blood sugar tells you nothing. That is only to see if you have diabetes. I have very serious blood sugar issues due to my PCO and my faste blood sugar is normal. When I had a normal blood sugar test I also thought that metformin would not be relevante, but that is wrong. Metformin helps me very much.

  	Metformin will lower your testosterone level as well. Metformine has helped me with both acne and hair problems, even though I haven't had that many problems with that. Once the metformine stabels your blood sugar your hormone levels will get normal.

  	Birth control pills.. they absolutely worked for my back acne, but I get sooooooo PMS and sooo crazy on them. So I stick to metformin.


----------



## fieran (Jan 14, 2011)

@kaliraksha

 	 		Hi 

 	 		Just wanted to be a bit motivating about the working out part.

 	 		I've been going to the gym since beginning for 2009 and  it's done wonders for my self esteem and health. I haven't lost much weight - but I've toned up quite a bit and gone down a size in clothing.

 	 		Here are some suggestions:

 	 		1. Buy yourself a nice pair of workout clothes to motivate yourself. If you feel good in your workout clothes - you're more likely to go to the gym.
 	 		2. Try to join group classes, or something similar as it's much more motivating than trying to motivate yourself to sit on the spinning bike for 55 minutes.
 	 		3. Start small - tell yourself you'll do the elliptical for 20 minutes and do just that.
 	 		4. Put on some great music to keep you going.
 	 		5. Keep going to the gym - start with twice a week, then up it to three times a week and so on. Once you see some improvement, motivate yourself even more to go to the gym.
 	 		6. Working out is a lot of fun - really, keep telling yourself that and you'll soon believe it.
 	 		7. Persevere - keep going to the gym, trying out different types of activities. Do strength training twice a week and cardio three times a week or something similar - and you will definitely see an improvement.

 	Good luck!


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 14, 2011)

Congrats on your regimen working out does so much for you. I was walking 4 miles a day during the summer but now its got to cold to go out =( 

  	25 weeks today yay!


----------



## Funtabulous (Jan 15, 2011)

Katjamo said:


> Funtaboulous: The faste blood sugar tells you nothing. That is only to see if you have diabetes. I have very serious blood sugar issues due to my PCO and my faste blood sugar is normal. When I had a normal blood sugar test I also thought that metformin would not be relevante, but that is wrong. Metformin helps me very much.
> 
> Metformin will lower your testosterone level as well. Metformine has helped me with both acne and hair problems, even though I haven't had that many problems with that. Once the metformine stabels your blood sugar your hormone levels will get normal.
> 
> Birth control pills.. they absolutely worked for my back acne, but I get sooooooo PMS and sooo crazy on them. So I stick to metformin.


	Thanks. I am going to talk to my doctor about Metformin next time I see her; I am very keen on trying it.

  	Birth control pills made me crazy too  so I am glad to hear they aren't necessary!

  	Right now my main focus is improving my diet. Are there any books you would recommend on the subject? I'd like to pick one up today and show some people in my life to help them understand my needs. Is it low carb, low GI, or both? Right now I am about to eat a bowl of whole grain oats with wheat bran and flaxseed with a generous amount of cinnamon and berries. How is that?

  	Thanks again, you are a great help!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 15, 2011)

Katjamo said:


> Thanks. I am going to talk to my doctor about Metformin next time I see her; I am very keen on trying it.
> Birth control pills made me crazy too  so I am glad to hear they aren't necessary!
> 
> Right now my main focus is improving my diet. Are there any books you would recommend on the subject? I'd like to pick one up today and show some people in my life to help them understand my needs. Is it low carb, low GI, or both? Right now I am about to eat a bowl of whole grain oats with wheat bran and flaxseed with a generous amount of cinnamon and berries. How is that?
> ...



 	That's very bad. No oat or wheat in any way. Not even whole grain. No rice, no potatoe and no starch at all. The only grain sorts allowed are rye and barley. You want to look at low GI diets. I only know danish books on the subject, so that won't help you much.

  	I wish you all the luck, let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## fieran (Jan 17, 2011)

laguayaca said:


> Congrats on your regimen working out does so much for you. I was walking 4 miles a day during the summer but now its got to cold to go out =(
> 
> 25 weeks today yay!



 	Thank you


----------



## Ev74 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have been diagnosed for 6 years with PCOS. I can say right off that I didnt take any kind of BControl before I was 26 and it took about 6 years to get pregnant. I had cystic acne, major bouts with weight gain, lots of problems with facial and body hair.. the whole gammit. I took Metformin for 3 years and it made me realize that.. life is TOO SHORT. I was sick, had chronic fatigue, low libido, couldnt keep my mind together, suffered with depression during that time. I did lose a significant amount of weight.. but my blood levels didnt change.

  	I have  EXTREMELY worked out since I was 18.. and no i have not been thin without _very_ extreme dieting measures. I have been thin a few times in my life, the first of which was anorexia and I stopped having a cycle completely for 2 years. The next was the Metformin incident.. and I had to do my regular 2 1/2 hr workout each day, plus eat less than 1200 calories, the third is the IDeal Protein diet and it didnt last.

  	As PCOS women.. we need more protein and almost no carbs (except fibrous).. Carbs = glucose and that means borderline diabetic or worse for us.Its better for you to eat an ideal diet of protein, but not a great amount of fat and almost no natural sugars...  Any carbs should be largely fibrous after 2 p.m. If you must eat starchy or sugar carbs, they should only be in the morning, when your body is working full steam. The lucky thing about PCOS is the higher Testosterone levels.. which means you gain muscle mass (at a rate unlike regular women) and you will burn fat that way if you do weight training. I do about 1 hour of weights and 1 hr cardio and 30 minutes of ab workout everyday.  And yet Im still overweight.. So its an uphill battle. But I feel good and isnt that what life is about?

  	I take no meds from the doctor anymore, because the side effects are BAD for me.. I take CinnedromeX (supplement), UltraglycemX, and do Supergreens. That keeps my levels in the clear and I can function and do my active job, and be happy.

  	I have to tell you PCOS ladies trying to have children.. I didnt know when I had my daughter that most women with PCOS have "unhealthy children".. I found this out about 6 years ago when my daughter was going through her struggles.. We dont have the happy balance internally that will produce us with healthy children.. so think about how badly you want children and what you need children for.. they are the ones who truly struggle and suffer.. No judgement on my part.. but my daughter has had every issue in 11 year you can dream of.. and I will not be having anymore do to this. My daughter has been plagued with everything from signs of CF, sleep apnea, major food and atmospheric allergies, multiple breathing disorders and illnesses to Arthiritis, muscle disorders, bone maladies..  and had had many surgeries to boot.. I hear from MANY women in the PCOS realm that this is very common... Plus she has Learning Disabilities, and educational issues as well... I wish someone had told ME.. so here I am telling you! If our bodies cant keep US healthy.. why do we expect them to do honor to children we would carry??

  	My mother passed away in November at 58 from PCOS complications.. I definitely heed that as a warning about caring for myself..


----------



## HeatherNicole (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey Hey,

  	Its been awhile since I've been on specktra. So I wanted to update my pcos status.
  	I've lost about 26lbs since getting back on metformin, eating right, and exercising since December 30.
  	Enjoy and be encouraged 




  	Jan. 15lbs down




  	March - 26lbs down






  	Keep going lovies!


----------



## Funtabulous (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow great job Heather Nicole, you should be proud!

  	So... as for myself, I saw an endocrinologist. My periods are still between 5 and 6 weeks apart... and my hormones were all normal except for DHEAS... which was outside of the normal range and roughly twice as high as the average. I haven't seen her since and she didn't diagnose me with anything, but I did see my regular doctor and he didn't recommend any medication for me, as he seems rather anti-medication in general (which I like). He told me to get regular vigorous exercise and to eat more vegetables and protein. So, all in all, not much really came from that (except for me joining a gym a few days later).

  	From what I've read DHEAS seems to be responsible for excess oil... and my levels finally explain why my skin is so INSANE when it comes to oil production. Do any of you ladies know anything about elevated DHEAS levels, and have any of you had it too?

  	As for energy levels, I noticed a significant improvement after I started taking cinnamon capsules. I take these: http://www.webbernaturals.com/home/products.aspx?p=2502 I feel so much better after using these, and have heard of some women treating PCOS this way.

  	Thanks for reading!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow! You look so great, I can't believe it. And think of all the years you have just added to life. I am truly amazed.


HeatherNicole said:


> Hey Hey,
> 
> Its been awhile since I've been on specktra. So I wanted to update my pcos status.
> I've lost about 26lbs since getting back on metformin, eating right, and exercising since December 30.
> ...


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jun 25, 2011)

Funtabulous said:


> Wow great job Heather Nicole, you should be proud!
> 
> So... as for myself, I saw an endocrinologist. My periods are still between 5 and 6 weeks apart... and my hormones were all normal except for DHEAS... which was outside of the normal range and roughly twice as high as the average. I haven't seen her since and she didn't diagnose me with anything, but I did see my regular doctor and he didn't recommend any medication for me, as he seems rather anti-medication in general (which I like). He told me to get regular vigorous exercise and to eat more vegetables and protein. So, all in all, not much really came from that (except for me joining a gym a few days later).
> 
> ...


	That sounds like a very reasonable explanation to your skin problems. I have no idea what to do about it though? You should seek a doctor on this.


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 9, 2011)

I have it too! I was diagnosed this past June after going through a TON of blood tests, diabetes screenings and one ultrasound. My doctor said I have all three criteria for it. It's been very difficult for me to adjust. I started on 100 mg of spironolactone and when that didnt work my doctor raised it to 200 mg and tried to incorporate Metformin. I had a HORRIBLE reaction to the Metformin. My stomach felt like it was going to explode. The pain was terrible and I just couldnt bear to keep taking it. I was 277 pounds when I was diagnosed and I am 253 pounds right now . My doctor says she wants me to keep loosing at least 20 pounds in between the times I don't see her. I just hope the Spironolactone helps because I want to avoid taking Metformin as much as possible...


----------

